# sportsmans 10 hp bass circuit



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

we start our season sunday april 15th at wolfrun. 8am-4pm entrys will close at 7:45 am al entrys and memberships will be collected at the ramp in cash as i pay out in cash.


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

do u guys have any mettings? or is this how u do your tourneys here on ogf?? just curious would like to try and fish some open tourneys this yr. ill just waint and see when u post them on here


----------



## hunt for bass (Oct 5, 2004)

how does this work? What is the entry fee, and Dues?


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

the entry fee is $60 per boat and membership is $20 per boat. i can be reached at 330-298-3495 most evenings for further questions


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

ill take that as a no on any meetings and no open tournys,the only way is to get a membership and u let people know what is going on is thru ogf. thanks i will be looking into some other tournys


----------

